# Different kind of steel used in J-knives



## hentaides (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi guys. 

Want to to get more knowledge regarding different steel.

I am aware of the Honyaki, Blue 1 and 2 , white 1 and 2.

But i want to know more regarding those steels like R2? What does it mean? Masamoto KS <-- i see this KS alot. is it a brand? steel? VG-10 and all. 

can someone let me know please or point me in the right direction or even a previous thread?


----------



## Drosophil (Feb 8, 2018)

Honyaki is not a steel, it's a differential heat treatment process (the spine is covered in clay so it stays softer than the rest of the knife during quenching). KS is just the name of a knife line. For info on various steel alloys, the zknives knife steel compositions app is just fine.


----------



## charlesquik (Feb 8, 2018)

There is a lot of information about steel on Cktg in shop by steel section


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 8, 2018)

Jon at JKI has a nice video talking about the most common types of japanese kitchen knife steels:

[video=youtube;jkLsLst8qMc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkLsLst8qMc[/video]


----------



## bkultra (Feb 8, 2018)

Covers more than just Japanese steel, but lots of info. 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/4772-what-steels-and-why


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 8, 2018)

@Drosophil probably worth mentioning that not everything marketed as Honyaki is of the diff quenched type you describe.


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 8, 2018)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @Drosophil probably worth mentioning that not everything marketed as Honyaki is of the diff quenched type you describe.


Suisin Inox Honyaki is perhaps the most glaring example of this


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 9, 2018)

@StonedEdge all (or almost all?) stainless Honyaki - though it seems to have gained acceptance as a term for "stainless high-quality monosteel at a temper meant for performance rather than robustness"


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 9, 2018)

I don't think stainless can undergo traditional differential hardening (believe I heard that from a maker). So, I think any stainless honyaki just means monosteel.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 9, 2018)

Usually monosteel at higher HRC than a "conservative" knifemaker would do it at though, it seems...


----------



## luca01 (Feb 13, 2018)

hentaides said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Want to to get more knowledge regarding different steel.
> 
> ...


KK means good quality of the steel and KS means very good quality


----------

